
Why most shoppers still choose brick-and-mortar stores over e-commerce - waqasaday
http://www.retaildive.com/news/why-most-shoppers-still-choose-brick-and-mortar-stores-over-e-commerce/436068/
======
tradersam
> The ability to see, touch and feel products as well as take items home
> immediately

Pretty obvious stuff here.

